# SWT - Drag & Drop innerhalb einer Table



## bluetale (28. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche nach einer Lösung um Zeilen innerhalb meiner Table per Drag and Drop verschieben/sortieren zu können.
Für meine Table benutze ich den JFace TableViewer mit einem IStructuredContentProvider und einen ITableLabelProvider.


Wie wahrscheinlich zu erkennen ist handelt es sich um eine RCP Applikation, ich denke aber vom Thema her (SWT/JFace) passts besser in dieses Forum.


----------



## abollm (28. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/dnd/intro.html


----------



## bluetale (1. Mrz 2009)

abollm hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
> 
> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/dnd/intro.html



Da wird leider nur SWING behandelt, ich bräuchte aber sowas in der Art nur eben für SWT/JFace.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mrz 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das dir
http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/Java/0280__SWT/DragandDropinsideTable.htm


----------

